# Exotic Pets, what would you like to raise one day.



## Sirdan87 (Jan 6, 2009)

By the time I want to move out, I like to get something small and easy to raise. At first I thought of a dog but then my friend said something regarding of an exotic nature. So I'm suddenly content on raising a Grey Fox. (Which is legal as long as the proper papers are in order.) 

So what pets have you considered wanting to own and for what reason.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

In my opinion, most people who want exotic pets shouldn't be owning them because they won't be able to provide the proper care for them and don't understand the extreme commitment they're undertaking. I mean, if you need a license to own it, it pretty much belongs in a zoo and not your house. TONS of wild animals that are kept as exotic pets end up having to be euthanized because they become too unruly, escape and become very dangerous to other people and local pets. I wouldn't want a fox sneaking into my house and eating my parrot =C 

Honestly, the most exotic pet I'd ever want is a parrot (if you even consider that exotic) and I've got one. I don't need fancy exotic pets to show off or marvel at their novelty =/

BTW, do you honestly think raising a wild animal will be easier then raising a dog? You said you want something small and easy, right? Well, I hope you know taking care of foxes is like taking care of small, unruly children with fangs and claws. They never become tame, they tear up your house, and require a HUGE amount of attention. This is not a pet someone who is just moving out needs to have. Seriously, just get a cat or something, they're pretty easy to care for, and they're just as cute. But if you're seriously wanting that "foxy" look, then get a small foxy looking dog like a Pomeranian or a Shetland Sheepdog. Or corgi, dare I say it =3


----------



## Uro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe a serval, it's like a mini cheetah SO CUTE!!111


----------



## MayDay (Jan 6, 2009)

I suppose foxes and wolves belong in the wild...but it would look so AWESOME to be able to have one at your side. You'll look like some beast-tamer from warcraft...
*begins fantasizing


----------



## Tycho (Jan 6, 2009)

Nargle said:


> In my opinion, most people who want exotic pets shouldn't be owning them because they won't be able to provide the proper care for them and don't understand the extreme commitment they're undertaking. I mean, if you need a license to own it, it pretty much belongs in a zoo and not your house. TONS of wild animals that are kept as exotic pets end up having to be euthanized because they become too unruly, escape and become very dangerous to other people and local pets. I wouldn't want a fox sneaking into my house and eating my parrot =C
> 
> Honestly, the most exotic pet I'd ever want is a parrot (if you even consider that exotic) and I've got one. I don't need fancy exotic pets to show off or marvel at their novelty =/
> 
> BTW, do you honestly think raising a wild animal will be easier then raising a dog? You said you want something small and easy, right? Well, I hope you know taking care of foxes is like taking care of small, unruly children with fangs and claws. They never become tame, they tear up your house, and require a HUGE amount of attention. This is not a pet someone who is just moving out needs to have. Seriously, just get a cat or something, they're pretty easy to care for, and they're just as cute. But if you're seriously wanting that "foxy" look, then get a small foxy looking dog like a Pomeranian or a Shetland Sheepdog. Or corgi, dare I say it =3



QFT

And corgis are great.  They've got a big-dog attitude in a little-dog body.  Little walking furry Napoleonic complexes.  Pembrokes tend to be more active and boisterous, from my experience.  Cardigans are slightly mellower.


----------



## Frasque (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, people who want exotic pets are usually doing it to prop up their own crippled ego or are desperate for attention they're too boring to garner themselves. Wild animals are best loved and admired where they are best adapted, which is not your goddamn living room. If you really love animals, why not do the right thing and donate to folks who are trying to save their habits? Or get a job working at a zoo or rehabiliation center?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 6, 2009)

I used to want to have a fox, and before that some kind of eagle. Before that I really wanted an ocelot. 

I don't really want any wild animals as pets any more, though.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

MayDay said:


> I suppose foxes and wolves belong in the wild...but it would look so AWESOME to be able to have one at your side. You'll look like some beast-tamer from warcraft...
> *begins fantasizing



Err, and a German Shepherd or Shiba Inu isn't satisfactory? They look almost like their wild counterparts, but they're actually meant to be companions. But maybe if one is getting a pet for looks then they shouldn't be getting a pet in the first place =/



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> QFT
> 
> And corgis are great. They've got a big-dog attitude in a little-dog body. Little walking furry Napoleonic complexes. Pembrokes tend to be more active and boisterous, from my experience. Cardigans are slightly mellower.



Oh my gosh, joy =3 I love corgis and their condensed personalities n.n



Frasque said:


> Yeah, people who want exotic pets are usually doing it to prop up their own crippled ego or are desperate for attention they're too boring to garner themselves. Wild animals are best loved and admired where they are best adapted, which is not your goddamn living room. If you really love animals, why not do the right thing and donate to folks who are trying to save their habits? Or get a job working at a zoo or rehabiliation center?



Ain't that the tragic, unfortunate truth. =(

And I totally agree that people who love wild animals so much should be actively trying to HELP them, not steal them from their natural environments and keep them for their own selfish reasons.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 6, 2009)

A Tiger. Raised from a kitten so I'm like a mother/father to him/her. And then He/she'd grow big and strong and we'd play games and hug and have fun and when she/he got tired I'd sit down and she/he'd lay his/her head down on my lap and we'd lay there in the sun for hours...


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 6, 2009)

Well not if a Metal Gear ended up squishing him. :\


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd like a raccoon, but I'd be very careful to read up on how to better take care of one (which I have already been doing).


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd personally love something like a raccoon or skunk (de-scented, of course), something like that, but I admit I don't have the proper conditions for it. I already have a little dog and two ferrets, and the little bit of time I have to spend with them is already split up between the three. Not to mention, I doubt any of them would get along with each other.

Possibly sometime down the line, I'll get one of them.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 7, 2009)

I own ferrets, which are still classified in vet med as "exotics." I don't really think they fit what you mean, though.

I actually am in the market for a zebra. XD No, I'm not being a smartass; I have the means to get a foal legally, and yes, I do plan to get one when I own my own land (and yes, I've done the necessary research, I've handled them extensively in the past, and I know _exactly_ what to expect...and no, these animals would not be being removed from their natural habitat, these are from a long line of captive-kept animals).

And I do have some experience dealing humanely with unruly 'wild' animals; for a few years I had a kiger mustang that I acquired at a livestock auction for the meat price since his herd was culled out due to a territory dispute with the local agriculture. He was over 20 years old when I purchased him, and had never been handled by humans before the culling, but we finally got him relaxed enough to become a reliable trail critter (after lots of love...and lots of pain on my side of the bargain). 

But back to the stripey equines.  Why do I want one? Because they're hilarious. I love their personalities, I love a daunting challenge (I plan on using it as a trail horse, which will probably kill me), and for the novelty factor. I'm not ashamed to admit that part of the reason they appeal to me is because they're unique.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

I was always under the impression that zebras were much like more skittish donkeys in personality (ornery and willful and such).


----------



## Nylak (Jan 7, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I was always under the impression that zebras were much like more skittish donkeys in personality (ornery and willful and such).


 
Pretty much. XD They're clever, stubborn assholes, and because of they were only 'recently' removed from their wild relatives even animals from captive-bred lines tend to panic in pretty stressful situations. But if they're handled well from an early age and trained with consistency and patience, they can be great working and pleasure animals because of their endurance and natural athleticism (though their gait takes a little getting used to). 

And personally, I kind of like my animals willful; it takes a little more work, but it's more rewarding when they finally become willingly cooperative, and it makes things entertaining. XD Zebras, in my head, seem to have great senses of humour.  Even when they're jerks, I can't stay mad at them when they make a funny face and squeal.  It's so silly and cute, even if they are cussing me out in their head. >__>


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I own ferrets, which are still classified in vet med as "exotics." I don't really think they fit what you mean, though.
> 
> I actually am in the market for a zebra. XD No, I'm not being a smartass; I have the means to get a foal legally, and yes, I do plan to get one when I own my own land (and yes, I've done the necessary research, I've handled them extensively in the past, and I know _exactly_ what to expect...and no, these animals would not be being removed from their natural habitat, these are from a long line of captive-kept animals).
> 
> ...



You see, it seems you actually know what you're doing, so you're one of the few people that seem like they could handle an exotic kind of animal! XD It's not like you're trying to keep wolves that love to roam in a tiny backyard, or chaining up a lion in your front yard where children can get to it and bother it o.o (That actually really happened, my friend's uncle owned a ton of different animals, which he was very cruel to >=/)

I just hate to see people with inadequate living conditions bring in poor helpless animals and expect them to entertain them =/ It doesn't just happen with exotic animals, either! People get very popular, but hard to own dog breeds (Like Huskies and Shiba Inus and Pitt Bulls) because they look cool, but the poor animal has to suffer with improper living conditions =(


----------



## Magikian (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't mind an 'exotic' pet, although I would definitely study up before getting one.

Problem is, said studying isn't really something I'd do, so I would just settle for a dog. Probably a husky, but this fandom took away the badass look they had.



Fucking furries.


----------



## uncia (Jan 7, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I own ferrets, which are still classified in vet med as "exotics." I don't really think they fit what you mean, though.


*g*. Not all exotics are "exotic" in the eyes of some beholders?
Dictionary definitions can be a pain. ^^



Nylak said:


> I actually am in the market for a zebra. XD No, I'm not being a smartass; I have the means to get a foal legally, and yes, I do plan to get one when I own my own land (and yes, I've done the necessary research, I've handled them extensively in the past, and I know _exactly_ what to expect...and no, these animals would not be being removed from their natural habitat, these are from a long line of captive-kept animals).


*nods* Common misperception that one, 'though there are still plenty reasons why "removal from the wild" ain't always a "bad thing".
Kudos, Nylak, but I'll still take cougs and suchlike over _domestic_ equids far less zebra. _*jk*_ (Ain't it the truth 'bout what one is /familiar/ with vs. "general perception"?).
Time is on your side, anyhow - good luck with the ongoing learning experience and plans. 

Hey... just spotted. You don't know J.B. Anderson, by any chance? Pretty much on your doorstep down in Ashland - should (hopefully) still have a couple of jags and a snowie... 



Nylak said:


> But back to the stripey equines.  Why do I want one? Because they're hilarious. I love their personalities, I love a daunting challenge (I plan on using it as a trail horse, which will probably kill me)


*rofl* (nm)


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2009)

there are lots of animals id like to raise as a pet... like an iguana or any kind of fox or wolf^^
but i just dont have the time, space and knowledge (and money ) to do that, so ill pass.
maybe one day ill have one of those...


----------



## pheonix (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd rather raise a red fox but if it's the only choice I have I'd definitely raise a grey fox.


----------



## Frasque (Jan 7, 2009)

This Mr. Show bit actually pretty much sums up the mentality of most "exotic pet owners": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGAAYLCFdBg


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 7, 2009)

Only case in which I'd get an exotic pet would be if it was an artificial, cybernetic entity. Hey, self defence. Remember Monty Python?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm content with observing most "exotics" (read: wild animals) in their natural habitats.  I have heard of people "taming" (not domesticating) cougars and bobcats and cheetahs.  While the thought of having a large cat as a companion is neat I don't think it would be worth the effort.  You'd have to appropriate a cub (which means stealing from a mother cat or chancing upon an orphan) and raise it and set personal boundaries and establish dominance like you would a dog (or wolf even, if for some reason you were a caretaker for wolves - you don't OWN wolves.)


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 7, 2009)

I owned two ball pythons before, a corn snake, hedgehog, several salt-water fish, Iguana, newts, Geckos, spiders..

I could go on.

Also: Trust me, you don't want to own a fox.

They are loud, they get into EVERYTHING, if they are female they go into heat and never shut up, if they are male they piss everywhere, even when fixed, they'll tear up your books, climb all over your shelves, take blankets and anything made out of cloth and tear it up, dig holes and make nests, shit everywhere as they are hard to house-train.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 7, 2009)

Tegu <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> Also: Trust me, you don't want to own a fox.
> 
> They are loud, they get into EVERYTHING, if they are female they go into heat and never shut up, if they are male they piss everywhere, even when fixed, they'll tear up your books, climb all over your shelves, take blankets and anything made out of cloth and tear it up, dig holes and make nests, shit everywhere as they are hard to house-train.



exactly. 
you cant really keep them in the house i guess, maybe a big garden they cant leave with some kind of shelter would do... but who has such a big garden? maybe jagdwolf can give some hints for people who want a pet like that. i guess he has wolves, doesnt he?
or maybe fennec foxes... but i bet its a pain in the ass to have them in the house, too... according to wikipedia its possible but still very hard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fennec_Fox#Domestication
wild animals just arent ment to live in a house with us


----------



## Ratte (Jan 7, 2009)

I just want another rat...


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I just want another rat...



and I want another dog. Screw exotic pets.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I just want another rat...



The rats with the splotches of color are cute.  Clever little critters, too - smarter than hamsters and guinea pigs (maybe even smarter than rabbits? I dunno).


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 7, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Screw exotic pets.



That would be nice.

Alas...


----------



## Ratte (Jan 7, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The rats with the splotches of color are cute.  Clever little critters, too - smarter than hamsters and guinea pigs (maybe even smarter than rabbits? I dunno).



Like the capped/hooded ones?  I love them.  The albinos seem to get sick easily.  I've had a few rats, but I haven't had one in a while...it sucks.

Fucking cancer.

All that goes through a rabbit's mind: humphumphumphumphumpcarrothumphumplettucehumphumphumpsleep.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Like the capped/hooded ones?  I love them.  The albinos seem to get sick easily.  I've had a few rats, but I haven't had one in a while...it sucks.
> 
> Fucking cancer.
> 
> All that goes through a rabbit's mind: humphumphumphumphumpcarrothumphumplettucehumphumphumpsleep.



The only thing that ever kept me from having a rat companion was my mom - she could never stand rats and mice.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> That would be nice.
> 
> Alas...



No. Not another Steve Irwin debate. BAD LIZARD!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

szopaw said:


> No. Not another Steve Irwin debate. BAD LIZARD!



Did you hear about his grave stone?

I heard it says "Ray Sting Peace".

_zing_


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 7, 2009)

repost


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 7, 2009)

A Komodo Dragon, because I do not want annoying little problems. I want newsworthy tragedies.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> A Komodo Dragon, because I do not want annoying little problems. I want newsworthy tragedies.



it will deliver^^ and how i might add :O
i love komodo dragons^^


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Did you hear about his grave stone?
> 
> I heard it says "Ray Sting Peace".
> 
> _zing_



Yup, you told that one already.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yup, you told that one already.



Shit, I did? FFFFFFF


----------



## AutumnDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Axolotl salamanders are considered exotic right? Though despite all my research, when my axolotl got sick, I gave him salt baths, cleaned his water every day...And he still died. *sigh*
I gave him a viaraity of food. Blood worms, fishy-flakes (er... Fish food), and beef hearts (they smell horrid.) I even got my finger bit once or twice, tee-hee. My dad thinks that maybe something got in the bucket we clean the aquatic animal tanks and it contaminated the water... But we really don't know the cause. It was so sudden too, I got to a school dance then bam! He has some fluff on him. I give him a salt bath (the cure-all remedy for axies) and it gets WORSE! D':

Bot other then axolotls the other pets that I like aren't to exotic (well, maybe hermit crabs).
If you considder candy cane corn snakes exotic then I have one that is in perfect health, beutifl coloring, and an adorable face. X3


----------



## Ratte (Jan 7, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The only thing that ever kept me from having a rat companion was my mom - she could never stand rats and mice.



That sucks.  They're so cute and easy to take care of.  I prefer rats over cats and dogs.

Mice are a bit too caffeinated for me.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 7, 2009)

I want an axolotl so badly. 
But I don't want to get one until I'm properly read up on them.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

Magikian said:


> I wouldn't mind an 'exotic' pet, although I would definitely study up before getting one.
> 
> Problem is, said studying isn't really something I'd do, so I would just settle for a dog. Probably a husky, but this fandom took away the badass look they had.
> 
> ...



Getting a Husky because you don't want to do research!? Huskies are an extremely hard breed to own. You can't just say "I want something easy, I'll get a Husky."

**Frown** I'm tired of people thinking they can just get any dog and it'll be easy to care for it. That's why so many dogs get adopted/bought and then put right back into the shelter, because people don't realize that it actually takes a lot of work and responsibility and RESEARCH. =C



szopaw said:


> and I want another dog. Screw exotic pets.



I just want a dog. Period.

;_;


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been considering owning and raising a cheetah.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone who wants a wild animal as a pet is making me a sad Nargle ;_;


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Anyone who wants a wild animal as a pet is making me a sad Nargle ;_;



You and me both.  Add some facepalming for me.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 7, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> I have been considering owning and raising a cheetah.



Good luck with that.



Nargle said:


> Anyone who wants a wild animal as a pet is making me a sad Nargle ;_;




There are some people that have the knowledge and responsibility to raise these animals but I doubt it's many on this site. If I ever decide to get say a fox or something I'd do my research first and make sure i have the time it takes to take care of an animal that needs more then the average house pet.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 7, 2009)

I want a Nargle as a pet. I hear they don't poop on the carpet and their very loveable.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better have an outdoor wildlife sanctuary. It's not a pet =C



KittenAdmin said:


> I want a Nargle as a pet. I hear they don't poop on the carpet and their very loveable.



You heard correctly, I'm very neat and tidy with my poop. =3

Lulz X3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> You better have an outdoor wildlife sanctuary. It's not a pet =C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x3 That's good to know... *scritches behind your ears*


----------



## pheonix (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> You better have an outdoor wildlife sanctuary. It's not a pet =C



It can stay indoors but I'm sure it would need ample time outdoors to exercise and be happy, if I ever do get on I'd make sure it had way more then enough room outside to be happy. I'm probably never gonna get one cause of the fact I'd like to have lots of money to give it everything it wants and needs. A normal paycheck can do that for it so it may never happen anyway.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It can stay indoors but I'm sure it would need ample time outdoors to exercise and be happy, if I ever do get on I'd make sure it had way more then enough room outside to be happy. I'm probably never gonna get one cause of the fact I'd like to have lots of money to give it everything it wants and needs. A normal paycheck can do that for it so it may never happen anyway.



I like that you would try so hard to make it happy =3 I'm sure it can come inside from time to time, I was just being wary of people who lock it inside all of its life when it wants to dig burrows and isn't meant to be house trained, yah know?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I like that you would try so hard to make it happy =3 I'm sure it can come inside from time to time, I was just being wary of people who lock it inside all of its life when it wants to dig burrows and isn't meant to be house trained, yah know?



Yeah but even when I owned a house cat I let it outside most of the time to make it happy. Animals are meant to be outside and they enjoy it more then being cooped up. I'd hate to be said animal and have to be alone and in the same almost never changing environment. I like to see the animal I own happy cause it's a living thing and it's existence is not to make you happy, that's just a perk.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally I am against most forms of exotic pets. Exotic animals belong in the wild. That goes for big snakes, large cats, many birds, and so forth. All to often people who get exotic pets don't see them as a responsibility but as a flashy accesory. When it comes time to take care of the pet, usually, the pet is neglected. It gets worse then animal gets older, because often it is tossed aside since the owner doesn't want to deal with the responsiblity of the needs of an exotic animal that should never have been a pet to begin with.

In places like Florida, evasive species are a true danger to the ecology, and many of these things were introduced by people who wanted flashy exotic pets but didn't want to deal with the responsibility. In the end the animals lose. Like the big snakes that get released and get happy...but since they don't belong in places like Florida, the moment a ranger sees them, the only option is to shoot to kill. It's so wrong....to me that the animals have to suffer because of idiotic bastards who seem to feel the need to have animals as pets that don't belong as pets.

Pets are not just animals. They are family, and they have needs. If you don't want to put up with the upkeep of an animal like a large snake, a big bird, a large cat, a fennic and so forth, you have no fucking business taking one in. That's my own opinion/rant here. I absoultely have a huge bone to pick with people who keep exotic pets.


----------



## hyper-foxE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i want to has a fox


----------



## Takun (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheetah, seeing as they can be domesticated....but not housebroken :C

However I could never provide adequate care for one :C

Maybe a raccoon? :3


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

I have raised a fox.  I recovered it from someone who thought it would be kewl to own one.

I have 4 wolves, I recover them mainly.  Unless you have the space, resources and time to dedicate to an animal that is not a pet but a member of the family your only destroying that animal.  My wolves are my children.  I love them  they love me, I growl at them bite them lick them and to them I am a wolf.

If your not willing to make that type of sacrifice, please, collect pictures.  I have had to with great regret destroy several wolf hybrids because they were just abused to the point of being psychotic.


----------



## Sirdan87 (Jan 8, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> I have raised a fox.  I recovered it from someone who thought it would be kewl to own one.
> 
> I have 4 wolves, I recover them mainly.  Unless you have the space, resources and time to dedicate to an animal that is not a pet but a member of the family your only destroying that animal.  My wolves are my children.  I love them  they love me, I growl at them bite them lick them and to them I am a wolf.
> 
> If your not willing to make that type of sacrifice, please, collect pictures.  I have had to with great regret destroy several wolf hybrids because they were just abused to the point of being psychotic.



Wow...I like that dedication, and that the same kind of thing I would do for the fox when  I get myself set and ready for one. Also note that I have done research on foxes, particularly a Grey fox. 

I have neglected to say when I originally posted this thread that I wanted it to be somewhat serious. I do currently have a husky, but he stays over at my dad's place(divorce reasons). I will agree they are tough to train considering I was the only one putting effort into training it. He has been trained, and he loves to play, alot. 

As for the fox whenever I decide on it, I'll make the decision when my gf moves in with me. She's currently training to be a veterinarian and promise to help me raise it. I know better than to say something like "I want a fox" without reason. However this will be a lesson to me posting a thread when I'm half-asleep and don't state the limitations and such.

With that said, the reason for me wanting to do this is to ensure one's lifespan. It is said that a fox that has been domesticated(Different breeds vary and only to the ones that are allowed) actually live longer than a wildlife one. Example, wild life average about 3-4 years due to wildlife and hunting. A domesticated one last for at least 12 years. I intend to buy the proper land if it's required with my gf if this becomes a problem. Also I have read up on its eating habits. Lastly, after we raise this one, I'll stop. Consider it a dream so to say, but I'm ensureing that I don't skew it up for me or the fox. So in a few years when I have things set, I hope to say "Good morning Kit"


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to raise an Egyptian King Scorpion. Like the one that the rock had to bite the head off of in the beginning of The Mummy 2. That big one!


----------



## Not A Fox (Jan 8, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tame_Silver_Fox

If some of you people really need to have a pet Fox, go with that route. If someone here from the UK really wants a pet Fox and don't give a damn about the Tamed Silver, there's probably a program still that allows you to adopt a kit to train for release later in the wild. I know someone that went this route (Not disclosing anything about him / her, don't bother asking). There may be something akin to that in the US if working in a wildlife shelter won't cut it for you.



That said, 

My old man told me from time to time of a female Gray Fox that took an interest in him. It was a wild thing, but ballsy and curious enough to get within 10 or 5 feet away. After having found a mate, she'd bring him along, as well. He wouldn't get as close, but he'd still sit / stand there observing him. He's said he tried once or twice to even get them something, but that they'd be off and away by then.

I wouldn't necessarily mind a similar relationship with a wild Gray or Red Fox. It's not Feral and it wouldn't entirely depend on me. If I were gonna actually dedicate a fuckton of time, I'd maybe even keep one if I had the indoor space or lived far enough out in the middle of nowhere. Regardless, I wouldn't act like it's a cute pet. That is all hypothetical to begin with: I can't possibly think of this scenario actually occurring in the real world. 


Also:
http://i520.photobucket.com/albums/w329/The_Notorious_OMG/Whoopee/Harbl1.jpg
http://i520.photobucket.com/albums/w329/The_Notorious_OMG/Whoopee/Harbl-1.jpg


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2009)

If anything, rats.

They're actually usually considered an exotic. Although I would like to own a Fennec Fox, but they're VERY hyperactive.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 8, 2009)

NAFFY's post reminded me of this Canadian Goose that was hanging around our house for about a month. We'd throw bread to it and it came within a foot of my dad. We'd usually see it before we had to catch the bus for school.

And then one day it stopped coming by. :C


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Rat, ferret, or iguana. No birds. I fucking hate birds.

Or a Fennec. All the wild with a bunch of cute!


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

I sooo want a fennec fox >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

They make my cute meter rupture. D:


----------



## Qoph (Jan 8, 2009)

A grey fox was my second choice for my fursona.

I say that wild animals belong in the wild.  Everyone seems to want a fennec that's heard of one though.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

foxes are cute.  having said that and having a fox den just down the road from me, (I live, liturally, in the mountains, the bitch had 11 kits last year.  they are really cute, but they are also very moody and very very demanding if one is domesticated.

But then again so are humans so if you have ever had a boyfriend or girlfriend who was very very needy then perhaps that was good training.

But for the most part, leave the wild in the wild, unless your gonna join them.  I would give anything to become a physical wolf.  My 4 great me the way you see wolves on the discovery channel.  The come up, "talk" and kiss and nuzzel and rub heads.  Every once in a while my Darwin (100% canadian timber) really wants a hug so he will put his paws and fore legs around my shoulders and neck and just put his head against mine.

I so wish I were a physical wolf.   I really do hate this human form.  But it makes typing easy.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 16, 2009)

My grandmothers friend had a pet skunk. It was de-scented so it wouldn't stink up her place. She raised it basically from birth. Which is both cute and cool!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Rat, ferret, or iguana. No birds. I fucking hate birds.
> 
> Or a Fennec. All the wild with a bunch of cute!



This.  As long as the fennec isn't like the red or grey.

As long as I had the knowledge of care, money, resources and time, I would choose just about anything.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 16, 2009)

I would love to raise a fox or a tiger.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 16, 2009)

NAFFY said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tame_Silver_Foxhttp://i520.photobucket.com/albums/w329/The_Notorious_OMG/Whoopee/Harbl-1.jpg



At that point you might as well get a regular dog for much less money, really >_>


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 16, 2009)

i caught a baby raccoon once and we were going to get keep him but my moms boy friend saud no. thankfully she dumped him 2 months after. but i think having a beardog (actual type of dog) would be cool.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 16, 2009)

Lake-caught African Cichlids is about as exotic as I can handle, and even that's not really too wild.


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 16, 2009)

I have raised a grey fox. 

They are skittish from birth they do NOT like being petted unless THEY ask for it and they most definitely do not like to snuggle.
They can be house trained but when they are excited they mark and you can not get that out of them it is just something you have to deal with.

THEY ARE ALSO INSANELY DESTRUCTIVE when you are not in the house they will rip to shreds everything they can their fangs and claws into.

No this was not just 'my experience' everyone that has owned a fox that I know has seen this type of behavior to an extent.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 16, 2009)

I have, currently, six ferrets which are _technically_ exotic pets.  Although, in all honesty, they shouldn't be classified as such since they are domesticated.

One of the things that is seriously bothering me about this thread is the fact that people are talking about wanting this and that, but many people don't even realize that freaking 80% of human beings probably don't even know how to properly care for a dog or cat.  All of mine (6 ferrets, 3 cats, and 2 dogs) are rescues taken from such people, whether they intended to harm the pet or not.  

Having worked at a vet hospital, I can honestly tell you that most pet owners (even if they mean well) aren't very good at it.  Add to that the fact that the animal is not properly domesticated, and you have a whole new can of worms.

Half the people I meet in the world I don't even trust to take care of something as simple as a dog (don't get me started on stubborn breeds that are popular like Huskies, Pit Bulls, etc.), much less a damn fox.

TL;DR:  Wild animals are not pets; people are stupid.

Also, wild animals do not think of you as their "mommy" or "daddy."  Especially ones like tigers (mentioned earlier).  Tiger cubs _leave their mother at a little over a year_.  After that, they will *fight them* as if they were just any other tiger encroaching upon their territory.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jan 16, 2009)

The only time I'd ever bother to have an exotic pet is if I had:

A) Copious amounts of time.
-and-
B) A lot of money.

Then I'd get a fennec fox. I've heard they're hard to keep track of, and unruly (like all wild animals), but they're small, cute and make squeaking noises when happy. That's the pinnacle of cute. Otherwise, i'll stick with my couch-potato of a dog, thanks.


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 17, 2009)

A Grey fox? Nah.

If I had the proper time, licenses and resources, I'd rather raise African pied crows instead. Or batties. <3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> A Grey fox? Nah.
> 
> If I had the proper time, licenses and resources, I'd rather raise African pied crows instead. Or batties. <3



I'm trying to imagine exactly how you would raise bats in a quasi-pet-like fashion.

I still can't really put it together in my head, at least not in a standard domestic situation.

They'd be great for keeping the insect pest population around your neighboorhood down, I bet...


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm... Well actually, about 5 years ago I used to own a fennec fox.  Back then I was still learning responsibility and I failed to give him the proper care and attention he needed.  It wasn't the matter of me wanting one to be "cool" and such, I just adored the creatures to death.  Well after learning I couldn't take care of him as he needed, I handed him over to a nature reserve that was more than happy to have him.  He lives a much better life than I could have ever given him.

About a year or so after that I got a husky and made pretty much the same mistake again.  One failure never seems to be enough for mankind.  He was given to a family down the road that took good care of them from there.  Pretty much I ended up becoming much more responsible and decided never to try to own another pet until I do complete research on every aspect of them.  I also realized I never wanted the responsibility of dealing with a pet in the first place, I was just in denial it was going to be all fun and games, even though deep down I knew different (hint: denial).  Right now even to the present day, I don't want a pet, because I still don't want the responsibility of owning one.  I've studied more on animals and have been around them, and I personally don't want to deal with it at this given time, even as much as I do love animals.  (Life's busy)

But anyhow, I've been reading through this thread and some of the people's posts.  It started reminding me of things I've seen and experienced and since I've become accustomed to animal raising more so and the understanding of their proper care.  But from learning, I must say, if anyone here wishes to get a wild animal or even ANY domestic dog, please do study up on everything regarding them, and I mean everything.  When your parents were young and had their family dog and you thought it was awesome, well taking the responsibility into your own hands isn't as easy and as fun as you probably remember.  I've been around so many people who don't take proper care of their animals, and have seen so many with wild animals as well and it irritates me so much.  I've worked jobs over the past 4 years that involve animal care and it's been the owner's fault in general their animal has problems.  I just wanted to yell at the people for not even taking into consideration what they were doing.

One thing I hate is going to a store and seeing someone buy some really bad food for their dog, and I'm talking about Ol' Roy, Kibbles&Shit, and other various foods I don't remember off hand.  I guess unless you want an [lolamericandog] you can do it. >=(

Got off subject kind of, but eh.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Kitshera, that was brutally honest, but something that eveyone needs to hear.  Thank you, you don't know what its like to have to make the decision to have a wolf-dog destroyed because it is a danger to everyone, every animal and its self.

On another note, off topic and I won't expand on it, if that could only apply to people wanting children as well.............


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 17, 2009)

Also I raise centipedes so I guess that counts as exotic lawlalwlwlwal.....


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

kitsubaka said:


> Also I raise centipedes so I guess that counts as exotic lawlalwlwlwal.....



ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew

Oh dear sweet Raptor Jesus those things give me the creeps.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew
> 
> Oh dear sweet Raptor Jesus those things give me the creeps.



Millipedes are better.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would if I didnt have a 130lb Husky/Yellow lab.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

Exotic pets are gross and weird.

I knew a guy with a Fennec fox. They look like cute little shits on youtube, but they smell bad, they're fucking annoying, and they scream like the spawn of Lucifer. I think he's secretly wishing they'd run away or die of any of the myriad everyday, household objects that can kill a fox.


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 17, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Millipedes are better.



I raise milli's too, better no but for other people that want to handle their pets then yes. I also raise types of beetles, arachnids and mantis. Centipedes are my favorite insects/animals out of everything ever so yea lol.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2009)

kitsubaka said:


> I raise milli's too, better no but for other people that want to handle their pets then yes. I also raise types of beetles, arachnids and mantis. Centipedes are my favorite insects/animals out of everything ever so yea lol.



I liek moths.  I had an albino moth for a pet, along with a monarch butterfly.  It was fun.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 18, 2009)

I want to say that I would love a couple of Chin-Chillas!!! Both girls, I don't want a bunch of little ones running around...


----------



## zusefur (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to have a wolf,snow leapard,and a white tiger..hehe


----------



## Tycho (Jan 19, 2009)

FoxxLegend said:


> I want to say that I would love a couple of Chin-Chillas!!! Both girls, I don't want a bunch of little ones running around...



OK, those are adorable little critters.  And they're raised as domesticated in many areas.

Not terribly bright, though, I'd wager.

As far as smarts go, I think foxes earn their rep as cunning, clever little critters.  Which makes them that much more of a hassle as a pet.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 19, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OK, those are adorable little critters.  And they're raised as domesticated in many areas.
> 
> Not terribly bright, though, I'd wager.
> 
> As far as smarts go, I think foxes earn their rep as cunning, clever little critters.  Which makes them that much more of a hassle as a pet.




Seconding this.  Chinnies are freaking adorable.  Although they're actually pretty quick to pick up tricks for treats from what I hear.

Sadly, I cannot have any with as many ferrets (and other carnivores) that inhabit my house right now.  Unless I could shut them off from the fanged ones, I'd not get any.  :/


----------



## Turbowolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Wolf-Hybrids.

Usually, a crossbreed between a wild wolf and a German Shepherd or Siberian Husky. Highly illegal in most places. In fact, only 10 states in America(Texas included, ftw) allow them to be kept as pets with no permits or regulations on them at all.

I could've had a Wolf-Hybrid puppy for $300 bucks at one point. I ended up buying a purebred German Shepherd pup for $350, instead.

Now, once the initial excitement of, "Holy shit, I got a wolf!" subsides, it is still a very wild animal. As it is half wolf(sometimes less), it will still act like one, and you'd need to be able to show it who's the pack alpha. Something I'm pretty sure I can handle. If I can manhandle a 120-pound German Shepherd, I'm pretty sure I can handle one that has wolf blood in its veins.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 19, 2009)

Turbowolf said:


> Wolf-Hybrids.
> 
> Usually, a crossbreed between a wild wolf and a German Shepherd or Siberian Husky. Highly illegal in most places. In fact, only 10 states in America(Texas included, ftw) allow them to be kept as pets with no permits or regulations on them at all.
> 
> ...



Please, for the love of all things holy, do not _buy_ a wolf hybrid.  There are numerous reasons not to.  This post shows your ignorance with their behavior and with the genetics that go into such an animal.  This is not an insult; I am just stating what your commentary reveals.

Since a canine of that type is partially wolf and partially dog, there is no way to predict whether they will react to human interaction more like a wolf or more like a dog.  Things could go either way.  If they are more like a dog, treating them like a wolf is potentially abusive and harmful to their psyche.  If, however, they are more like a wolf, treating them like a dog will get you attacked.

And that doesn't even cover what happens if the animal grows into its personality later in life.  Developing hormones during puberty can spur aggression or defensiveness toward humans or other animals.  With a dog, it is fairly easy to train this out, usually, but with a wolf hybrid...it can be unpredictable and impossible to fix.

The fact that you say you can "man handle" a German Shepherd concerns me.  Most physical "training" techniques are actually fairly abusive.  From what it sounds, you'd be very likely to get bitten...or worse.

Not to mention the fact that purchasing any pet (other than very rare exotic species - of which a wolf/dog is not) is irresponsible.  The purchase of your current dog was probably a bad decision.  If you only paid 350 dollars for him, he likely did not come from a responsible breeder...which is _imperative _to a dog's health.  Good breeders will test their breeding stock in numerous ways, one of which is genetic health testing.  For GSDs, it involves testing for hip soundness, ears, eyes, etc...and is incredibly important to do this prior to breeding.  Not to mention showing and only breeding dogs that are of the highest quality and showcase the best traits of the breed.

We recently had to euthanize 2 wolf/husky dogs due to them not being able to find a home from being, as you put it, man-handled.  They reacted badly and would bite anyone they saw.  We also put down another last year simply because no one came to get him...he was sweet, loving, and gorgeous.

These animals exist in shelters, and they are _not_ good pets.  Please reconsider your choice, here.


----------



## Turbowolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, nonononono. >_< that came out wrong.

My dog, right now, is 120 pounds, and still technically a puppy. On his hind paws, he's as tall as I am(I'm 6'4", to put things into perspective). When he plays, he's rougher than I'm sure he wants to be. My arms are covered in scars from his claws. He's just a puppy, my big boy. We play often, and I often walk away from it with new cuts and scrapes on my arms. When he's let inside, he's real sedate, even sleeping at the foot of my bed(which presents several problems, mainly due to my height).

And I did get him from a responsable breeder. He was just getting too old to sell him as a cute little puppy. When I got him, he was already at that age when he looked goofy. Both his parents, and their grandparents, etc, were tested for hip and joint problems, as indicated on his pedigree that I received from the AKC. He is a sturdy, handsome, sweet, and loving dog. I really lucked out on him.

As for the wolf-hybrid thing, I have a way with animals. I can't explain it, really, without sounding stupid or arrogant. It seems to run in my family. That, and the love for Wolf-Hybrids. My father had one when he was growing up, raised it from a puppy. They had to give him to the Police Force to train him as a K-9 unit when he attacked a meter-reader that accidently stepped on a Poodle that was his mate. 

I'm well aware of the whole behavorial issue, and am more than prepared to handle it. I've taken whatever life has thrown at me so far, being attacked by a "loving pet" won't phase me.

I dunno, call me reckless, but I want a wolf-hybrid.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 19, 2009)

The only requirement I would need from a pet is self reliance, because I'm a lazy bugger and supposedly in higher education. If it has that feature, but is cool and exotic then I'll think about it.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 19, 2009)

Turbowolf said:


> Oh, nonononono. >_< that came out wrong.
> 
> My dog, right now, is 120 pounds, and still technically a puppy. On his hind paws, he's as tall as I am(I'm 6'4", to put things into perspective). When he plays, he's rougher than I'm sure he wants to be. My arms are covered in scars from his claws. He's just a puppy, my big boy. We play often, and I often walk away from it with new cuts and scrapes on my arms. When he's let inside, he's real sedate, even sleeping at the foot of my bed(which presents several problems, mainly due to my height).
> 
> ...



A "way with animals" does not undo millions of years of evolution and instincts.  But I have a feeling I will not be able to talk you out of this.

Also, AKC papers have nothing to do with being a responsible breeder.  AKC _championships_ maybe.  The papers will not indicate whether or not your dog's sire and dam were ever PennHIP, OFA, BAER, etc. tested or not.  I work for a veterinary clinic, and we do these all the time.  We can send home reports, but nothing on the AKC paperwork indicates a test or lack thereof at all.

Just please consider this for a moment.  There are _millions_ if not _billions_ of dogs in shelters, right now.  Some are suspected wolf hybrids.  Or something like a Malamute, Caucasian Wolf Dog, Shiloh Shepherd, etc.  Consider rescuing one of those and saving a life before purchasing a poorly bred wolf mix...because no one in their right mind (as responsible breeders must be to keep up with all their animals' needs) would purposefully breed wolf mixes.  The only reason to do so is not a love of the animals but for profit.

Please don't support that; save a life instead.  Hell, there are tons of wolf-dog hybrid rescues across the country; try one of those!  They do health and temperament testing, too!  My friend adopted a coyote/shepherd mutt from one, and he's a little lover-boy...despite his howling.  c:

And on that note, I'm going back to bed.  I have a ton of crap to do tomorrow.  Just please consider what I've said, give it some thought, and go from there.  If I cannot change your mind, that is no weight on me...but I hope, for your sake and your animal's, that you think it over and do your research.

Good night.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Shelter dogs > every other dog.


----------



## Turbowolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Umm, yeah, the AKC paperwork, namely the pedigree, the certifications for healthy animals. 

On my dog's pedigree, for his ancestry:

OFA - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals certified for Hips

OFEL - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals certified for Elbows

DNA - Certification that a dog is genetically clear of a disease.

In this case, OFA, OFEL, and DNA certs litter my dog's pedigree going back 4 generations. You just need to know how to read these things. It's all explained, quite thoroughly, on the back of the Pedigree.

And I'll look into a rescue foundation, as long as they don't spay or neuter. I see that as a form of torture. To be drug into a strange room with strange people, knocked out, and to wake up missing vital pieces? Not my idea of humane.


----------



## Sirdan87 (Jan 19, 2009)

Turbowolf said:


> Umm, yeah, the AKC paperwork, namely the pedigree, the certifications for healthy animals.
> 
> On my dog's pedigree, for his ancestry:
> 
> ...


I'll have to agree with you on that one. Coming from someone who has a full-breed husky, It sadden me when I found out my dad had him neutered. I was originally trying to convince him to set up a kennel for him to continue the full-breed line for my dog. As for what I can guess what happend, the new wife my dad married probably convinced him to have him do this instead. I was so pissed I didn't speak to her for a month. With fact be told, she's more of a cat person because after that they got one.

Off-subject; Divorces suck, I hate them and they can in some way tear a family apart. 

On-subject;Which is kinda why I want to raise a Grey fox. But so far I have been leaning towards a fennec now, but I will need to read up on them and compare notes before I decide. My reasoning for this might seem odd, but it's so I can correct a wrong in a way, or I'm just a complicated person.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 20, 2009)

Turbowolf said:


> Wolf-Hybrids.
> 
> Usually, a crossbreed between a wild wolf and a German Shepherd or Siberian Husky. Highly illegal in most places. In fact, only 10 states in America(Texas included, ftw) allow them to be kept as pets with no permits or regulations on them at all.
> 
> ...



HUR HUR You'll show that wolf who's boss 'till he rolls you over and bites you on the neck.

Dogs =/= wolves. You're an idiot for thinking you can handle one.



Shenzi said:


> Shelter dogs > every other dog.



Although I strongly believe in adopting dogs from shelters instead of buying them from pet stores or "back yard" breeders, I definitely don't think you should assume breeding dogs responsibly is bad. 

If we did away with breeders and only adopted shelter dogs, and allowed strays to mate in order to supply the shelters with more dogs, then the genetic future of dogs would be doomed. Just because a dog is a mutt does not mean it's immune to genetic disorders, and a lot of the time, it's more prone to disorders because nobody is doing the proper genetic tests on it before it breeds or fixing it if it isn't healthy enough. Responsible breeders that follow their breed's code of ethics are doing their part to make a better, healthier, more temperamentally sound dog! Responsible breeders make careful decisions when breeding to make sure their litters grow up to be the healthiest, most stable dogs possible, with the ability to do the job they were bred for. They also carefully screen each potential buyer to make sure each pup goes to a loving home with NO risk of being surrendered to a shelter. If the owner can no longer keep them, the breeders will gladly take the dog back and find another home for it! If all there was in the world was responsible breeders that followed their breed's code of ethics and used their head when breeding, (as apposed to puppy mills and "back yard" breeders that breed just for money or simply because they can) there would be no need for shelters, because no dog would be too rambunctious, turn out too big, or too unhealthy to care for, because only the healthiest dogs would reproduce, and breeders wouldn't sell their pups to anybody that might later abandon it! 

So, though it's nice to rescue a dog from certain doom, don't put down responsible breeders, because they're actually trying to improve the dog world!



Turbowolf said:


> And I'll look into a rescue foundation, as long as they don't spay or neuter. I see that as a form of torture. To be drug into a strange room with strange people, knocked out, and to wake up missing vital pieces? Not my idea of humane.



You just earned the idiot award for today! Congrats!


----------



## Turbowolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, getting trolled for voicing my opinion. By furries, no less. I thought we were all better than this.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 20, 2009)

When you're getting called an idiot by the kindest/cutest person on the forums, ur doin it wrong


----------



## Turbowolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, why can't I have an opinion about something like spaying/neutering of pets?

What if the animal doesn't want it done? How would you know? What if said animal wanted to produce offspring? 

Think of it this way: ....you wouldn't castrate a human being, right? Because it would be unethical. So, why would you castrate an animal, who, more than likely wouldn't want it to happen if they knew what was going on. 
I treat my dog like a member of my family, a member of my pack. His needs are often put above my own. When he hurt his leg around the same time my teeth started hurting, and I could only afford to take care of one, I took care of him. I would have myself castrated before I willingly had my dog neutered. Just because I disagree with the barbaric practice of spaying/neutering pets, doesn't mean I'm an idiot. I didn't stick a penny in a light socket this morning.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 20, 2009)

Because it's a dog, not a human. Get over yourself.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 20, 2009)

Dogs don't know their balls are gone.  It completely eliminates the possibility of cancer as well as cuts out the risk of more unwanted litters being born.  And in 90% of male dogs, it makes them easier to get along with and less aggressive.

It is the responsible thing to do.  It is not torture.  It is prevention.  And believe me...animals have no idea their balls or uteri are gone.  To believe otherwise is silly and very misinformed.

Spaying and neutering eliminates the risk of prostate cancer, pyometra, ovarian cancer, and - if done early enough - mammary tumors.

Keep in mind I worked for a vet hospital and am in college for my DVM.  These are not just opinions; these are truths.  Facts.  And if you really need, I can find the statistics for it.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 20, 2009)

Sirdan87 said:


> I'll have to agree with you on that one. Coming from someone who has a full-breed husky, It sadden me when I found out my dad had him neutered. I was originally trying to convince him to set up a kennel for him to continue the full-breed line for my dog.



No.  Unless your dog is a shown, registered champion who can better the breed by passing on his genes, you had no business breeding him, and your father did the responsible, smart thing.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 20, 2009)

Turbowolf said:


> Wow, getting trolled for voicing my opinion. By furries, no less. I thought we were all better than this.



You're not getting trolled, I'm just adopting a zero-tolerance policy towards people that are complete idiots when it comes to animals. I'm extremely passionate on the subject of unethical animal treatment and cruelty, and if I hadn't stopped myself, I could have written you pages and pages explaining to you why you are an idiot. But frankly, I don't think you'll ever change and mature past your idiot mindset, so I'd rather save my time and prevent myself from getting too flustered. Oh, it's not your opinion that's the problem, it's the fact that you practice unethical methods so blatantly. 



Shenzi said:


> When you're getting called an idiot by the kindest/cutest person on the forums, ur doin it wrong



Yeah, this too >=/

BTW, Turbowolf wins the idiot award again for today, too, because he thinks dogs care about getting neutered and want to have puppies. Obviously (HOPEFULLY) you've never raised a litter of puppies and watched the parents run for cover whenever the bloodthirsty puppies appeared, craving to gnaw on their mother's raw teet with their sharp fangs.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Turbowolf, I say this with NO malice what so ever.

People like you are the reason I have been recovering wolves and wolf hybrids for almost 27 years.  I currently have 4, one pure one 84% and two 92+.  

I have been bitten and had surgery to correct the damage, and I can tell you that your an idiot if you have never handled one.   They are NOTHING like a domesticated dog.  They think for themselves and I can tell you, you can pin one once, you might even get them a second time, but one day, unless your willing to live and think and act like a wolf, your gonna get the shit whipped out of you.  

How can I say this?  I have had to recover and DESTROY so many wolves/hybrids because people like you think they are able to handle one that you take one of natures greatest thinkers (why do you think people fear a wolf?  its because they think like a human) and you try do dominate then when it requires so much more.  You have to act like a wolf, react like a wolf, love like a wolf, know their signs and smell.

So here is a little test.   The tail is wagging back and forth the ears are forward, the head is down, cocked slightly at an up angle.    What the mood of this animal?


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 20, 2009)

raising an exotic pet is a full time job for the lifespan of the animal
the animal is naturally wild and if you do not ahdn rear it and then when mature continue to give it enough attention will become wild
  Terry Irwin hand-raised a puma and it was her best friend and she trusted it with her life, but when she married Steve and stayed over in Australlia the puma was left in its enclosure and not given much attention, when she returned to see the puma it had reverted back to a wild animal and hissed and struck out at her.

also foxes scent mark which is why i would not want one even though the fur industry has basically begun domesticating them, by that i mean i was watching something about the evolution of the dog and it brought up how when silver foxes where selectivly breed for tameness other traits began popping up like floppy ears, curved tails and body markings and the animals were also inheriently good with people.
i feel foxes could be made into pets but from what i have heard they like to piss on everything like a tomcat.

still when it comes to rasing a wild animal its a huge commitment, i personally feel its not wrong to hand raise and keep an exotic animal BUT in general the owners just don't do their job right and the animal gets the short end of the deal.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 20, 2009)

I want a tank of those bioluminescent jellyfish. Those would be great pets- of course I'd probably have to get really rich first so I could buy all the stuff needed.

For now, though, I've got a greyhound, and he's pretty cool.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 24, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OK, those are adorable little critters.  And they're raised as domesticated in many areas.
> 
> Not terribly bright, though, I'd wager.
> 
> As far as smarts go, I think foxes earn their rep as cunning, clever little critters.  Which makes them that much more of a hassle as a pet.



Who said you had to love critters for their smarts? Just having them around would be good! And them being a least a little dumb makes them funnier. ;D


----------



## Azure (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd love to raise a fennec fox.  I've had previous experience around em, and I've been readin up on it for years, it's been like a hobby of mine.  Of course, it'll have to wait about 5 years until the correct environment comes around, but I can wait.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 24, 2009)

even though it would be a pain in the ass if you ever get it to trust you it would be so cool


----------



## bozzles (Jan 24, 2009)

I want a robot.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 25, 2009)

bozzles said:


> I want a robot.



I want a WALL-E 

C8


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I want a WALL-E
> 
> C8



I want a Grevious. 8D


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2009)

If I could have any exotic pet...how bout this?

But like it says, it's illegal. So too bad, so sad for me.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> If I could have any exotic pet...how bout this?
> 
> But like it says, it's illegal. So too bad, so sad for me.



LOL, I often see crows and ravens near my uni. It would be intimidating to have a pet like that to tell the truth.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> LOL, I often see crows and ravens near my uni. It would be intimidating to have a pet like that to tell the truth.


They can be rather aggressive. But corvids are incredibly bright and would even be able to be trained. *nods*


----------



## Tycho (Jan 25, 2009)

Pet crow or raven would be pretty cool.

They'd make a cool "familiar". 

And the druids thought highly of them.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd take a whole flock of crows if I knew a thing about raising birds. I keep a parrot right now, and a crow seems as smart, if not, smarter. But mainly, the only thing creepier than a dude with a crow is a dude with a dozen crows. I might need a staff and a warlock beard to complete the illusion, though.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 25, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> If I could have any exotic pet...how bout this?
> 
> But like it says, it's illegal. So too bad, so sad for me.


 
Oh gosh, they're so cool @.@

Don't think Skittles would take too kindly to it if I got one, though XD

Maybe I'll stick some trash in my bird feeder so I can see them outside my window? XD


----------



## Aurali (Jan 25, 2009)

I want Nargle!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 25, 2009)

I want Optimus Prime.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Feb 18, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> If I could have any exotic pet...how bout this?
> 
> But like it says, it's illegal. So too bad, so sad for me.


 
Well look on the bright side, since we're furrys, you can be your own pet! I love my mane, it's soft. Pet yourself it's awesome!!! XD NM I'm just kidding. I'm crazy sometimes...


----------



## Wreth (Feb 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> I want Nargle!



D= No fair i want Nargle =<


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 18, 2009)

I want a fucking T-Rex.


----------



## wuffychow (Feb 18, 2009)

There are a few species that I'd like to have, but before getting any pet, exotic or not, I'd research into it.

I want a rat, but will not be getting another pet mammal for awhile. 2 dogs and a rabbit are enough. I may get a snake some time, probably corn snake since I've had one before and know how to care for them. Geckos are fun too.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 18, 2009)

U don't want one trust me. They r hard to control and they are awake constantly at nite. I used to have a Fennec Fox but I ended up giving it to a zoo because of how hard it was to raise


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

I want a flying bison.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 18, 2009)

Siberian Musk Deer


----------



## FoxxLegend (Feb 19, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I want a flying bison.


 
Ok Ang, but I wouldn't mind having a Flying Bison either. I'll call him Appa!


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 19, 2009)

I want a normal human.  I think if I could find a normal human it would make a wonderful pet.


----------



## wuffychow (Feb 19, 2009)

Turbowolf said:


> And I'll look into a rescue foundation, as long as they don't spay or neuter. I see that as a form of torture. To be drug into a strange room with strange people, knocked out, and to wake up missing vital pieces? Not my idea of humane.


Ya know, I don't like the neutering/spaying concept either, but I see it as a necessary evil. If you are looking for a rescue org that does not spay/neuter, give up now. They all do it, as they should. Sure there are people who are responsible with an intact dog, but there are plenty more who are not. I know there are risks and issues that occur due to neutering/spaying and believe that they would be better off left as is. However, that is not exactly a reasonable option at this time. Maybe after humans clean up the mess they've gotten themselves and their pets into.


----------



## PurpleFlashLight (Feb 19, 2009)

DRAGON.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

I want an albino :V .


----------



## FoxxLegend (Feb 19, 2009)

How bout' a human that can turn into something. Like a were-anything. That way the human won't be so boring on the night of a full moon or whatever the alternative being they may be is affected by.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2009)

Any exotic or unusual animal would be cool. 

But I'd prefer a Fox, or a Wolf..


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 19, 2009)

Probably something simple like a wolf or 2


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone who wants a wild animal for a pet is terminally retarded, this is one of the reasons everyone hates you furries, you're fucking idiots when it comes to animals :V .


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like to help raise wolf pups or a fox or something. Or a Wolf Dog but i'd have to leave California. F1 generation Wolf Dogs have been illegal since 1988


----------



## Midi Bear (Feb 20, 2009)

A Bear or a Wolf would be pretty kickass.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 20, 2009)

I have 4 wolves atm.  I have been recovering them for 27+ years.   Why, well because I am a wolf, because I love them, but the real reason......

Is because people think it is kewl to have one, but they are a comitment like a child.  You cant just drop them off, you cant just let them out to go to the bathroom, you cant expect them to be like a dog.  Its why they are feared so much.

the stigma of a wolf is deep rooted for various reasons, but the real reason people hate them so much, is that when you look into a wolves eyes, you know that animal is thinking about you.  Not as in I want to eat you, but the kind of thinking that makes you feel just how unimportant you really are and how vunerable you could be.  Wolves have a great capacity for love.........and a great capacity to defend themselves.  They think....and thats what makes them feared.


----------

